# Women of Power



## tonynyc (Jan 5, 2009)

I figure that this info was too good for the usual "post" -but, to be a separate thread. Some of you Dimmers had expressed interest in weightlifting (folks to contact) and I wanted to find something that was also "BBW" related. Enjoy- let me know what you think. 

Here's a great writeup on *Melissa Garrett*enjoy. 

This website is an index that attempts to bring together lifters from across the US *Women of Power* it's nice that powerlifting has this- will see if I can come up with something on Olympic Lifting 


*Nice Youtube clip of Melissa Garrett in Action*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 7, 2009)

She's hot. End of story. lol 

(Impressive lifting too!)


----------



## imfree (Jan 7, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> I figure that this info was too good for the usual "post" -but, to be a separate thread. Some of you Dimmers had expressed interest in weightlifting (folks to contact) and I wanted to find something that was also "BBW" related. Enjoy- let me know what you think.
> 
> Here's a great writeup on *Melissa Garrett*enjoy.
> 
> ...



Wow!!!, Melissa's as beautiful as she is strong, very cool!


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Jan 9, 2009)

I admit...I thought that I was going to see some 6.5 foot blond bombshell that looked like she came off of WWF wrestling with huge MAN muscles that belonged on Arnold (the Oak) and not a woman of any height...I was very-very pleased to se a NORMAL looking woman, with NORMAL muscles, who was actually feminine and didn't look like a boy/man. To top it off, she isn't "thin" like I see so many that represent female weight lifters/body builders on magazine covers. She's simply normal looking. Thank you for posting this!


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 9, 2009)

*
Thanks so much for your thoughtful post- there is a big difference in the physiques of weight trainers - strength trainers and those that are in the competitive aspects of the sport (powerlifting - olympic lifting and bodybuilding). 
*





No-No-Badkitty said:


> I admit...I thought that I was going to see some 6.5 foot blond bombshell that looked like she came off of WWF wrestling with huge MAN muscles that belonged on Arnold (the Oak) and not a woman of any height...I was very-very pleased to se a NORMAL looking woman, with NORMAL muscles, who was actually feminine and didn't look like a boy/man. To top it off, she isn't "thin" like I see so many that represent female weight lifters/body builders on magazine covers. She's simply normal looking. Thank you for posting this!


----------



## olwen (Jan 10, 2009)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> I admit...I thought that I was going to see some 6.5 foot blond bombshell that looked like she came off of WWF wrestling with huge MAN muscles that belonged on Arnold (the Oak) and not a woman of any height...I was very-very pleased to se a NORMAL looking woman, with NORMAL muscles, who was actually feminine and didn't look like a boy/man. To top it off, she isn't "thin" like I see so many that represent female weight lifters/body builders on magazine covers. She's simply normal looking. Thank you for posting this!



I had the exact same thought. LOL 

Yes, Tony, thanks!


----------

